# marmite lovers.



## Steff (Mar 2, 2010)

For all of you out there, mind you they might not be many but if like me you love it but cant have it as often becuase of the salt, well now they have brought out the marmite cereal bar my son has just took great pleasure in scoffing his one that came free in the post for me lol.I noticed in the pack it came in theres also a facebook group for marmite.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 2, 2010)

I LOVE MARMITE! I would eat it out of the pot if i could. No seriously. I ADORE it. Everytime we open a new pot I have to stick my finger in it before anyone spreads it on toast

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm marmite on toast


----------



## runner (Mar 2, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> I LOVE MARMITE! I would eat it out of the pot if i could. No seriously. I ADORE it. Everytime we open a new pot I have to stick my finger in it before anyone spreads it on toast
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm marmite on toast


 And crumpets  mmmmm.  My family also like any left over uncooked pastry, spread with marmite, rolled up, cut into slices, then baked.  I put a teaspoonful in casseroles and stews too.

Bad luck your son got to it first Steff!


----------



## Steff (Mar 2, 2010)

runner said:


> And crumpets  mmmmm.  My family also like any left over uncooked pastry, spread with marmite, rolled up, cut into slices, then baked.  I put a teaspoonful in casseroles and stews too.
> 
> Bad luck your son got to it first Steff!



Yeah gutted lol, i got the coupon for 60p off though a packet of 6.


----------



## Caroline (Mar 3, 2010)

I like marmite too. There have been some great ads around for the new marmite ceral bars. I've seen the perfume one and the fabric conditioner one, but my favourite is the shower gel one withe scantily clad hunk. I'll leave the rest to your imaginations what I want to do with him and a pot of marmite!


----------



## runner (Mar 3, 2010)

Caroline said:


> I like marmite too. There have been some great ads around for the new marmite ceral bars. I've seen the perfume one and the fabric conditioner one, but my favourite is the shower gel one withe scantily clad hunk. I'll leave the rest to your imaginations what I want to do with him and a pot of marmite!



Make him a marmite sandwich?    Wow - I must have been watching BBC!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 3, 2010)

runner said:


> Make him a marmite sandwich?    Wow - I must have been watching BBC!



And he's the filling!


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 3, 2010)

I never thought of putting Marmite on Crumpets.

Will try that....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 3, 2010)

brightontez said:


> I never thought of putting Marmite on Crumpets.
> 
> Will try that....



its LOVELY! 

I want marmite now but I have just had breakfast


----------



## PhilT (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't like marmite but I love crumpets, yum yum!


----------



## thedame (Mar 3, 2010)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmarmite You tried the crisps - purely for research purposes of course My son and I like Twiglet Toast- toast the bread on one side, spread the other side with your chose low fat spread (butter is best but a no-no of course) then add your Marmite and toast it  -yum


----------



## Caroline (Mar 3, 2010)

For an experiment I tried marmite bread and butter pudding, it wwasn't nice but I do like marmite


----------



## Steff (Mar 3, 2010)

the marmite bradsticks are the only thing i dont like they are yuk.


----------



## Caroline (Mar 4, 2010)

Has anyone seen the advertising posters for Marmite cereal Bars? SO far I have seen the deliciously hunky man with the shower gel the Coco Chennelesque lady with the perfume bottle and the little boy (I think) alseep on the towels with the fabric conditioner. Are there more?


----------



## Steff (Mar 4, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Has anyone seen the advertising posters for Marmite cereal Bars? SO far I have seen the deliciously hunky man with the shower gel the Coco Chennelesque lady with the perfume bottle and the little boy (I think) alseep on the towels with the fabric conditioner. Are there more?



Ive only seen the hunky man one so far suffice to say its on play back haha.


----------



## Caroline (Mar 4, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Ive only seen the hunky man one so far suffice to say its on play back haha.



The hunky man is nice, the stuff of fanatsies, he makes marmite more than a little bit exciting.


----------



## MartinX123 (Mar 4, 2010)

I LOVE MARMITE!!

On crumpets
On toast
With cheese
On my finger
In a toasted cheese sarnie

Oh now I want some!!  Do they do a low salt version yet?!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 4, 2010)

Starbanana said:


> I LOVE MARMITE!!
> 
> On crumpets
> On toast
> ...



Don't think they do a low salt version yet, but in one of my papers I saw they were going to do an extra strong version...


----------



## Steff (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes i saw that too, i had a quick spy on there website and they is no low salt version.MMM imagine extra strong that will be divine.


----------



## Caroline (Mar 4, 2010)

When I see the extra strong one in the shops I'l get a small pot for hubby to try, he likes sauce and pickls that are so strong they blow his socks off.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 4, 2010)

I love marmite big time.    I love marmite and egg sandwiches and marmite and cheese sandwiches.     I love Crispy Cowboy Bake,  mince meat, tin baked beans, few teaspoons of marmite, all cooked together and put in casserole dish.   Make marmite sandwiches and put butter/marg on outside of one side of sarnies.   Cut sarnies into triangles (two) and layer neatly, overlapping on top of stuff in casserole dish.   Bake in oven until nice and brown.

Mmmmmmmm delicious.   Not had it in a while, need to try it again.


----------



## Caroline (Mar 4, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> I love marmite big time.    I love marmite and egg sandwiches and marmite and cheese sandwiches.     I love Crispy Cowboy Bake,  mince meat, tin baked beans, few teaspoons of marmite, all cooked together and put in casserole dish.   Make marmite sandwiches and put butter/marg on outside of one side of sarnies.   Cut sarnies into triangles (two) and layer neatly, overlapping on top of stuff in casserole dish.   Bake in oven until nice and brown.
> 
> Mmmmmmmm delicious.   Not had it in a while, need to try it again.



Sounds delicious I'll have to try it on my lot.


----------



## falcon123 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have had a couple of the bars and they are delicious. Wonder how log before you can get Vegemite ones? What does concern me is the salt level although I think one could get paranoid about it. I also like Patum Peperium gentleman's relish please and that is even more salty!


----------



## MartinX123 (Mar 4, 2010)

I used to do white bread with butter, yes butter, mmmm, and a think layer of marmite on.
 Then i fold the bread in half and with my fingers squeeze a square, about an inch on each side, so what you basically have is a butter n marmite ravioli shape made from bread & then just pop it in mouth! then eat the rest of the bread slice normally. 
Weird possibly but I just liked doing it. You get a huge blob of marmite in the middle


----------



## Caroline (Mar 4, 2010)

Until this thread started I hadn't realised the were so many possibilites with Marmite.We get vegemite too, and if I am feeling a bit flush and near a health food shop I get something called Vecon. Not sure how much salt is in it but it doesn't taste as slaty and has a milder flavour. Some people prefer it to marmite.


----------



## Steff (Mar 4, 2010)

so many new ideas with marmite shame i cant have it as much lol.


----------



## Caroline (Mar 4, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> so many new ideas with marmite shame i cant have it as much lol.



I'm sure you will find something equally nice, and you still have all of us!


----------



## Jimbo (Mar 4, 2010)

You are all seriously sick people! Marmite is absolutely disgusting! How can you even put it in your mouth?  Unfortunately there are no barfing icons on this site, you lucky people!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 5, 2010)

Jimbo said:


> You are all seriously sick people! Marmite is absolutely disgusting! How can you even put it in your mouth?  Unfortunately there are no barfing icons on this site, you lucky people!



Have you seen the you'll love it or hate marmite advert? I know quite a few people who think marmite is seriously disgusting! 

One of our old favourites is marmite and philadelphia cheese salad sandwiches. They need to be eaten quickly thoe as the marmite in this combo goes all runny after a while.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 5, 2010)

cheese and marmite sandwiches for lunch today


----------



## Caroline (Mar 5, 2010)

I haven't seen it for a while, so don't know if you can still get marmite and cheese spread. They aleays did it with cheddar chees, but it only realy works with philadelphia cheese for me. Little feller likes cheddar cheese and marmite sandwiches.


----------



## runner (Mar 5, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Until this thread started I hadn't realised the were so many possibilites with Marmite.



Yes, it's amazing, altho' I still think the man and marmite sandwich is the best  

I think there's too much concern about the salt in marmite considering the small amount you need (er, well, some of us need!). Probably far less than you'll find in any commercially prepared ready meals or food.  Butter isn't bad for you either!  Only in  excess (hence my problem - love it, but it tastes much better when you haven't had it in a while, so I reserve it for holidays, christmas, etc.)

Like your idea Starbanana!


----------



## falcon123 (Mar 5, 2010)

I was in a sandwich shop recently when someone came in and asked for a toasted "marmite and banana" sandwich. He then said he would be back in a few minutes. When he had gone out the door I said to thee proprietor that he (customer) was having a laugh. He (proprietor) said that although it was a strange combination he was a regular customer.


----------



## Caroline (Mar 5, 2010)

I have heard of this combination before, also peanut butter and marmite.


----------



## runner (Mar 5, 2010)

Hmmm, Northe introduced me to peanut butter and banana combination (had it for lunch today!) Not sure about banana marmite combination - but willing to give it a go and will def try pb and marmite!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 8, 2010)

*Cowboy bake*

I decided not to worry about carbs too much at the weekend and tried cowboy bake on my lot. Little feller liked the meat, big boy liked the topping and hubby liked all of it. Sister in law and neice were going to try it out for themselves as they said it smelt and sounded better than it looked.

I am going to try toasted whole meal bread cheese and marmite sandwiches at some point too.


----------



## Steff (Mar 8, 2010)

Caroline said:


> I decided not to worry about carbs too much at the weekend and tried cowboy bake on my lot. Little feller liked the meat, big boy liked the topping and hubby liked all of it. Sister in law and neice were going to try it out for themselves as they said it smelt and sounded better than it looked.
> 
> I am going to try toasted whole meal bread cheese and marmite sandwiches at some point too.



oooooh caroline next time can you have an open house and i'll be there hehe x


----------



## Caroline (Mar 8, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> oooooh caroline next time can you have an open house and i'll be there hehe x



Steff you are welcome any time, along with your other half and your son. SHall I do one with whole meal bread for us and le them have one with common old white bread?


----------



## Steff (Mar 8, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Steff you are welcome any time, along with your other half and your son. SHall I do one with whole meal bread for us and le them have one with common old white bread?



Yeah Caroline sounds like a plan.


----------



## Caroline (Mar 8, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Yeah Caroline sounds like a plan.



With a big pile of our favourite vegetables and a treat for afters!


----------



## lyndasw (Mar 8, 2010)

Marmite rice cakes are rather nice too


----------



## Steff (Mar 8, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Steff you are welcome any time, along with your other half and your son. SHall I do one with whole meal bread for us and le them have one with common old white bread?





lyndasw said:


> Marmite rice cakes are rather nice too



Any marmite drinks out there ? I know you can get bovril cubes and thern boil the kettle and drink bovril??


----------



## RachelT (Mar 8, 2010)

Ummmmm Marmite... Marmite and cheese toasties... It's great coz i love it and although it's not that great for me, it's not that bad for me either!! The nearest i get to guilt free comfort food!!!


----------



## scotty (Mar 8, 2010)

*cheese and marmite scones*

i tryed these once there yummy they use wholemeal flour wich is good, plus no salt or sugar apart from the marmite and butter, but you can use margarine

140g self-raising flour 
140g wholemeal flour 
1 tsp baking powder 
50g cold butter , cut into small cubes 
85g mature cheddar , grated 
1 egg 
1 tbsp Marmite 
2 tbsp Greek or natural yogurt 
3 tbsp milk , plus extra to glaze 

method

Heat oven to 190C/fan 170C/gas 5. Mix the flours and baking powder in a mixing bowl with a pinch of salt, if you like. Add the butter and rub with your fingertips until mixture resembles fine breadcrumbs (or use a food processor). Stir in ? of the cheese and make a well in the centre. 
Whisk the remaining ingredients together and pour into the well. With a cutlery knife, bring the mixture together to make a soft, but not sticky dough. Add a little more milk if the dough is too dry. 
Turn onto a floured surface, then roll out to about 2cm thick. Stamp out 4 scones using a round cutter, then gather the trimmings and repeat until all the dough has been used. Put on a baking sheet, brush with milk and scatter over remaining cheese. Bake for 10-12 mins until golden. Cool on a wire rack. 

enjoy peops


----------



## scotty (Mar 8, 2010)

makes 6-8 scones
226 kcalories, protein 9g, carbohydrate 25g, fat 11 g, saturated fat 6g, fibre 2g, sugar 1g, salt 0.9 g
per serving


----------



## MartinX123 (Mar 9, 2010)

omg Scotty they look yummy!!  Might have to make some this weekend


----------



## Steff (Mar 9, 2010)

Thx scotty looks yum.


----------



## runner (Mar 9, 2010)

They do look nice!  Well, I've just tried the marmite banana combo mentioned earlier, but wasn't sure about it, so added peanut butter - yuuummmm!


----------



## Steff (Mar 9, 2010)

runner said:


> They do look nice!  Well, I've just tried the marmite banana combo mentioned earlier, but wasn't sure about it, so added peanut butter - yuuummmm!



oooh god i got so much to catch up on the most adventerous i been with marmite is to put it on my finger


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 9, 2010)

Marmite? YEUCH!


----------



## Steff (Mar 10, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Marmite? YEUCH!



Oh no Alison food of the gods hun lol.


----------



## Caroline (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...ield-keywords=The+Marmtite+Cookbook&x=14&y=21

I hope the link works, but if it doesn't go to Amazon and type in Marmite Cook Book


----------

